# CO Allocation Dates for SRS 489 Visa



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello Guys and Gals,

Anyone applied under the SRS 489 Visa in Feb 2014? If yes, please share your timelines for me and most of others like me who are eager to know about the CO allocations.

Thanks


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

There was no 489 srs thread which we can follow and share our timelines 
Thanks a lot buddy for doing this initiative


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> There was no 489 srs thread which we can follow and share our timelines
> Thanks a lot buddy for doing this initiative


Hi Ajaymannat. did u applied for visa ?


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

I have filled all details to the draft applications 
Going to do payment on monday 
Nt government has given me 28 days to lodge visa and on 19 march 
It will be complete.


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

ajaymannat said:


> I have filled all details to the draft applications
> Going to do payment on monday
> Nt government has given me 28 days to lodge visa and on 19 march
> It will be complete.


ok. complete ur applic carefully and make ur all doc ready for uploading. best of luck


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Excellent thread created....lets all update on 489 timelines..
Well done and hope everyone who subscribes get their Visa quick...good luck


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for appreciating guys.

Good luck with your visas and do share your experiences with us.

Cheers


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

zeekay said:


> Thanks for appreciating guys.
> 
> Good luck with your visas and do share your experiences with us.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Zeekay, I am also in the same position as u r, like i also did my assessment from TRA and applied on 20th Feb 2014. Good luck for all of us. I have sent u a message plz check ur inbox. And update ur post as get some correspondence from DIAC/CO.
Thanls


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

zeekay said:


> Thanks for appreciating guys.
> 
> Good luck with your visas and do share your experiences with us.
> 
> Cheers


Actually i want to discuss u an issue about TRA skill assessment bcz i also have done my skill assessment from for nominated occupation of Telecomm Technician.
Thanks


----------



## NurseManny (May 5, 2014)

Hi I am new to the forum, I will just share my experience so far. I have applied for SRS 489 Southern Inland and Orana. Here is my timeline:

Skillselect EOI: 02/04/14

EOI to Orana and Southern Inland 03/04/14

Got invitation to apply in Orana on the same day like after 5 minutes I lodge my EOI. But I didn't go for it as they told me they are currently processing applications from December 2013, so I thought it would take time.

Got invitation to Full application in Southern Inland 29/04/2014
Sent Full application 30/04/2014
Awaiting decision of Application.

Occupation: Registered Nurse NEC 254499


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

SRS 489 lodged on 28/02/2014


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

SRS lodged on 23/03/2014... waiting anxiously!


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

Huss81 said:


> SRS lodged on 23/03/2014... waiting anxiously!


Me too lodged on 19/03/14
Waiting too....
What i find more deadly is they are not giving a single offshore grant these day 
Have u guys noticed a grant of 489 please update.
If it happens it will be a ray of hope
Regards
Manu


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear Friends

Nice to see you friends, I have applied for 489 subclass visa on 7th July 2014. 

I have nomination from Southern Inland.

1. Dear friends how long it takes to allocate the Case Officer? and after allocation how much time CO needs to finish the case.

2. Have you people researched about job opportunities in Southern Inland?

Please guide, any response is appreciated. 


Thanx.


----------



## zeekay (Mar 11, 2014)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> Nice to see you friends, I have applied for 489 subclass visa on 7th July 2014.
> 
> ...



Salam Majid,

The normal allocation time for CO allocation is between 5 to 7 weeks. Longer in some instances.

If you front load everything required by the case officer, the maximum time for visa grant will be 3 months.

Job opportunities vary for each occupation. 

Hope that helps


----------



## gagan dhillon (Mar 10, 2014)

hlo friends....i lodged my visa on 20 feb ....its ss wa... ...co alloted first week of april.....documents requested by co uploaded ...medicals n pcc uploaded .....co from adelaide 8 team .........and m waiting .....


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

gagan dhillon said:


> hlo friends....i lodged my visa on 20 feb ....its ss wa... ...co alloted first week of april.....documents requested by co uploaded ...medicals n pcc uploaded .....co from adelaide 8 team .........and m waiting .....


Call them instantly u will get ur grant definitely


----------



## gagan dhillon (Mar 10, 2014)

friend...i have applied through agent .......he told me to wait for some more time....calling them can make things go out of track...


----------



## ajaymannat (Jun 24, 2013)

gagan dhillon said:


> friend...i have applied through agent .......he told me to wait for some more time....calling them can make things go out of track...


No dude u r wrong at this place 
Calling them make things on track 
I have seen many guys who calls and got their grants at the same time 
I lodged visa on 19 march and I got my grant on 8 july. I lodged before than me.


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey friends

Any update regarding CO allocations


----------



## bentassassin30 (Jul 18, 2014)

hi guys.. lodge July 25, 2014 - frontload all documents - medical already finalized yesterday.


----------



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all
I have lodged my visa on 1oct,2014. But till date, I have not been allocated Case officer to my application. It has been almost 2 months.Is this normal 2/months for CO allocation?

Regards
Rahul


----------



## rahulsingh$ (Jun 12, 2014)

Its 489 Ss visa.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hello sir ... need some guidance... am applying for visa 489 fs.. my question is regarding pcc. i resided in New Zealand for 1.5 years on student visa and this was about 2 years ago... now while studying about character requirement i came through the line that you need to get pcc fom every country in which you lived for 12 months in last 10 years... now to to arrange pcc from new zealand ....


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

i have applied visa on 17th march.
when will i got CO?


----------



## peedus (Jul 15, 2015)

I have lodged visa 489(Queensland ss) on June 25 and by now I have uploaded all documents. I hope to get direct grant.


----------

